# Airport to airport exit



## jaknjill (Nov 23, 2014)

Is airport to airport exit still possible nowadays for tourist visa holders?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Pardon ? Is what ?


----------



## jaknjill (Nov 23, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Pardon ? Is what ?


Oops. Newbie mistake.. Sorry that was vague. 

If a tourist visa holder gets hired here in Dubai, can he/she exit the country then come back within the same day?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

jaknjill said:


> Oops. Newbie mistake.. Sorry that was vague. If a tourist visa holder gets hired here in Dubai, can he/she exit the country then come back within the same day?


I think you have to exit for 30 days. Your new employer should be able to guide you.


----------



## DubaiResident (Oct 25, 2014)

jaknjill said:


> Oops. Newbie mistake.. Sorry that was vague.
> 
> If a tourist visa holder gets hired here in Dubai, can he/she exit the country then come back within the same day?


Tourist visa to employment visa can be done on the same day by flying back to UAE on the same day.

But you can't go from one tourist visa to another tourist visa, without a 30 day gap.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

Yes, provided you are re-entering on an already issued pink copy Employment visa.


----------

